# What Would You Have Said?



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

The other day we were at the dog park when a young man and his (probably) girlfriend came in with their dog. Now, I have seen this dog once before. He is a cane corso/neapolitan mastiff mix. The last time we saw him he was just a pup. Now he is MUCH older and larger. He was somewhat wild last time but was still so young that it was just rambunctious puppy play. 

Then I see that the couple has a new pup. She is 3 months old and is a 50/50 corso/neo mix. I go over to see the new pup and then I hear someone ask, "So it's still going to be a while before you start breeding?"

What??? Ok, so I am all for introducing some corso blood into the neo breed to help bring them back to the original war dog type rather than this old-man-with-saggy-skin look they have now but these people??? They couldn't raise and train a shih tzu. As they are talking over their new pup their male is terrorizing other dogs. He is no longer just initiating play with other dogs but is being aggressive. He went after Buck and Buck saw this, let out a howl, whooped the mutt's @ss and leaped into my arms. The whole time this dog is harassing other dogs his owner is casually calling for him to come. Of course, the guy has no control over this dog so the dog is not listening. 

Needless to say we packed up and headed home as soon as his dog started displaying aggression (but, obviously, we didn't make it out of there before he decided to try Buck). After Buck kicked some mastiff butt we walked by and I said to Nick, "They can't even control the half grown dog they have and they want to breed more of these MUTTS???" loud enough for them to hear. Looking back, I feel like I should have said more but I just wanted to get out of there. 

They think they're dog is the sweetest dog in the world so it is inevitable that they will interrupt our dog park session again in the future. What can I say to get my point across that they have no control, should not be bringing him to the dog park, and certainly not be breeding these dogs since they can't control even one?

So many of us enjoy the dog park and fights and scuffles are a rarity since we are all a community of obnoxious dog owners who chase the irresponsible ones away. I don't want to see someone else's dog get hurt because of their lack of responsibility. 

This is not a dog park debate so please, keep it civil. I am simply looking for advice on how to deal with this particular person and his dog.

Ah... I have to edit to say that I don't have any issue with mutts... Just people who purposely breed them because they think the dog looks cool.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Its hard cause you just want to scream at them. This is one of those moments where 5 minutes later you have something way more suave to say that makes them question. You could do your favorite bob barker and the "only you can prevent the pet population" (or whatever he says) or just...slide an obedience business card to him. 

My pup was running around with an oilers sweater on in a calgary flames dog park...needless to say we were getting comments...some lady said something like "dogs have coats, I dont see why people put sweaters on them...yadda yadda"... i had so many good comments it was -15 and he has short hair... ill strip you down and make you run in the snow...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That was EXACTLY what happened. We were at PetSmart after we left the park and in the parking lot on the way in I was telling Nick, "Oh, I should have said THIS to them" and "THAT would have gotten my point across!". I really did just want to scream at them. Hahaha. I don't know how well the pet population bit would have gone over since both of my boys are intact. Haha.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I probably would have said what you said!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

chewice said:


> Its hard cause you just want to scream at them. This is one of those moments where 5 minutes later you have something way more suave to say that makes them question. You could do your favorite bob barker and the "only you can prevent the pet population" (or whatever he says) or just...slide an obedience business card to him.
> 
> *My pup was running around with an oilers sweater on in a calgary flames dog park*...needless to say we were getting comments...some lady said something like "dogs have coats, I dont see why people put sweaters on them...yadda yadda"... i had so many good comments it was -15 and he has short hair... ill strip you down and make you run in the snow...


My dogs would have beat up your dogs :wink:.

I"d have just said "If you can't control your dog, please don't wreck it for the rest of us and stop coming". It bugs the s**t out of me, that's the biggest problem we have with Tess, dogs running over her and owners being like "aww, they're playing.." when clearly they aren't. Bishop will stand up for her and for himself but she won't. We don't have really any dog friends so it's the main source of socialization she has right now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Does the ownership of the dog park ever ask people not to come back? Some in our town do if they get complaints, and others don't. Having an aggressive dog in there really ruins it for everyone else.

The dog park we went to had no help from the ownership, but the dog owners themselves were pretty good about making people feel unwelcome if their dog caused a fight.



> My pup was running around with an oilers sweater on in a calgary flames dog park...needless to say we were getting comments...some lady said something like "dogs have coats, I dont see why people put sweaters on them...yadda yadda"... i had so many good comments it was -15 and he has short hair... ill strip you down and make you run in the snow...


I've had that same comment about Rebel. It is SO irritating - and once in reference to his sweater when a woman brought an aggressive dog in and he attacked Rebel - she said "oh it's just because he's never seen a dog with a neck warmer."

Sure lady, I'm sure your dog didn't like the fashion. Rebel has an extremely thin coat and has a really hard time when it's cold outside - he wears a sweater 24/7 in winter and a heavy coat to the dog park when there is snow on the ground.

I'm not just being a priss by putting clothes on my dog.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You could try remembering (write it down?) what you came up with after you left. When I talk to people who tell me they want to breed. I always tell them "horror stories" about heats, pregnancy, delivery, etc. A lot of people don't really understand exactly what breeding involves, having a "rose colored" idea of it.
I really like that the dog parks here were made into 2 sections (big dog/little dog) so my 2 are less likely to be run over. No other way for the boys to "stretch" their legs out. I can't count the number of comments these 2 have garnered for me :0)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Knowing me I would have walked up to them and asked "With your dog acting how he is what do you think gives you the right to breed??"

EDIT TO ADD....I would have mostly said it to get to the people around the couple, you know that couple is NOT really going to rethink what they are doing unless the people around THEM are causing it to happy!!:wink:
So I would have wanted THEM to be thinking next time they talked to them about breeding!!:thumb:

But then again I would have gone ape sh*t on them had their dog attacked Rhett!LOL
(As you know Jesse....Im not exactly the quite type, and you havent ever seen me have to stick up for my boys!:lol


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

In this case, I probably wouldn't have said anything at all. He wouldn't be receptive and it would just make you feel even more frustrated and angry if you ended up arguing with him. Plus, my priority would have been getting my dogs out of there. 

In other situations where stupid people are talking about breeding I usually make a fuss about how expensive it is to breed- BYB wannabe's aren't always likely to listen to the moral argument but if they think it will be expensive and time consuming they can be dissuaded. Depending on the person, I may also tell them all about the risk's to their bitch's health and the incredible amount of work that puppies are. I may occasionally exaggerate a little but I figure its for the greater good.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> In other situations where stupid people are talking about breeding I usually make a fuss about how expensive it is to breed- BYB wannabe's aren't always likely to listen to the moral argument but if they think it will be expensive and time consuming they can be dissuaded. Depending on the person, I may also tell them all about the risk's to their bitch's health and the incredible amount of work that puppies are. I may occasionally exaggerate a little but I figure its for the greater good.


Someone must have given me that lecture repeatedly as a child, while I was asleep. I am totally and thoroughly gagged by the idea of birth, afterbirth, rubbing butts, etc. I have never once raised a litter of puppies. I can't imagine people talking about breeding when they are ignorant of the whole process would be good dog parents once the reality of it comes along.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I probably would have said something like, "have you thought about obedience classes for your dog" or "I don't think your dog is listening to you, have you done any obedience training, because when I got my dog I knew nothing but have learnt heaps and it's been really helpful etc" (that's me anyway) and maybe being all angry towards him wouldn't make him receptive as mentioned above. People can be very ignorant. My dog occasionally chases other dogs and I always apologise to the owners, he isn't aggressive with them but being an ex racer he can't help himself and the urge will probably never leave him.
I always used to think coats and other decorative things on dogs were absolutely ridiculous................................until I adopted a greyhound and now he has 4 coats, wears scarves sometimes and has a few collars ha ha!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

sozzle said:


> I always used to think coats and other decorative things on dogs were absolutely ridiculous................................until I adopted a greyhound and now he has 4 coats, wears scarves sometimes and has a few collars ha ha!


Totally off topic I know, but, I had dogs and cats before and loved them, but I completely thought that people who called themselves Mommy and Daddy to their dogs were nuts!!! And then we got Dodger, and I didn't just love this dog, I fell "in love" with him, and I now proudly call myself Mommy to both my dogs :biggrin: and of course they have coats, sweaters too that used to be Dodgers but are now Daisy's.

As for what I would say to those people, I have no idea, I would probably have done what you did; maybe recommend to them to get on a forum. I know my breed specific forum is dead set against byb's, I imagine others are too. I understand Cane's are very large dogs that are high energy, I can't imagine owning one without having any obedience training, heck I enrolled Dodger & I the first week we had him, he was already too strong for me and he was just a wee 45 lbs then, lol; now he's a brute at 70 lbs, but he's my big baby boy <3


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> That was EXACTLY what happened. We were at PetSmart after we left the park and in the parking lot on the way in I was telling Nick, "Oh, I should have said THIS to them" and "THAT would have gotten my point across!". I really did just want to scream at them. Hahaha. I don't know how well the pet population bit would have gone over since both of my boys are intact. Haha.


I can't really think of anything at the moment, but if it were me in that situation I would be doing exactly what you are..."dang, I should have said this or I should have said that". When that sort of thing happens to me, and I know it will happen again, I go ahead and think of the right thing to say in advance so when the situation arises again I am ready for it. I'll already have it planned out. Maybe something along the lines of obedience classes since they can't seem to control their dog. But whatever you say, I would plan it out ahead of time. That way you say just what is on your mind in just the right way.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a difficult one-- and, yeah, I am sure I would have done the same thing... finding the right words to say after the fact. (After I took my dog away, cursing- lol...)

But I also think it depends on the situation: (if it were me)-- i.e. if I had already made contact with these people, struck up a conversation, etc. in the past--- then my comments to them might have been different than if I had just seen them around and never engaged them.

Probably I would have said something similar to sozzle-- "Have you started training your dog yet? I know that it's a lot of work, but I had/have a dog that had some major issues that training has really helped with...and it just makes living with you dog so much easier". And maybe a warning (story) of how a dog his size got into some real trouble at the dog park once( I don't know... attack/lawsuit/expensive surgery, et. al), and I wouldn't want to see that happen here...". I wouldn't go the "preachy" route; more trying to engage (if possible.)

About the whole, "let's breed these dogs because their puppies would look really cool" kind of thing, well that's just pure stupidity. I am asked a lot whether I plan on breeding Mateo mostly because he is not neutered (and only 8 months), and my response is that I do not know enough about genetics and breeding practices to even consider the idea. Even when people say, oh- it's just that he has such a good temperament, physical make-up , whatever--- that's not the reason to breed a dog. There is so much more to it. And, unfortunately, it's way too easy to breed a pair of dogs for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> Does the ownership of the dog park ever ask people not to come back? Some in our town do if they get complaints, and others don't. Having an aggressive dog in there really ruins it for everyone else.
> 
> The dog park we went to had no help from the ownership, but the dog owners themselves were pretty good about making people feel unwelcome if their dog caused a fight.


That's a thought. I think I have read that somewhere. I'll have to find out. We are going later to get some energy out of Buck before we go to our first class so I'll check the sign to see if there is anything about that. If there is, it will be on the big "rules" sign out front. 



Celt said:


> You could try remembering (write it down?) what you came up with after you left. When I talk to people who tell me they want to breed. I always tell them "horror stories" about heats, pregnancy, delivery, etc. A lot of people don't really understand exactly what breeding involves, having a "rose colored" idea of it.
> I really like that the dog parks here were made into 2 sections (big dog/little dog) so my 2 are less likely to be run over. No other way for the boys to "stretch" their legs out. I can't count the number of comments these 2 have garnered for me :0)


I could almost guarantee that these people are of the same mindset as most BYBs. They want to make a quick buck off of a dog that they think looks cool. I have a sick feeling that, although she shouldn't be bred for a couple more years that their pup is going to be knocked up on her first heat. I think I will write things down in case I see them again. 



DeekenDog said:


> In this case, I probably wouldn't have said anything at all. He wouldn't be receptive and it would just make you feel even more frustrated and angry if you ended up arguing with him. Plus, my priority would have been getting my dogs out of there.
> 
> In other situations where stupid people are talking about breeding I usually make a fuss about how expensive it is to breed- BYB wannabe's aren't always likely to listen to the moral argument but if they think it will be expensive and time consuming they can be dissuaded. Depending on the person, I may also tell them all about the risk's to their bitch's health and the incredible amount of work that puppies are. I may occasionally exaggerate a little but I figure its for the greater good.


My priority WAS getting my boys out of there. We all know how quick dogs are. Buck had that mutt on the ground before I could react. I didn't think my little wimpy dog had it in him...

The cost is a good place to start. They were definitely the type who think that breeding is going to make them a ton of money. And we won't tell anyone that you exaggerate. Hahaha. 

Thanks for the suggestions, all. In the moment where a massive dog is trying to attack my dog... I'm not really thinking the obedience route and engaging them in conversation. I'm more in the, "What the hell do you think you are doing by bringing that dog here?" and getting the heck outta dodge frame of mind. Maybe, if the next time we see them he is still holding on to the dog I will suggest it but (and yes, I know this is wrong) those types of people just get me riled up. I can't imagine what kind of nonsense is going through their brains...

Health testing! Maybe I'll ask if they have health tested/plan to health test. Can anyone give me the specifics of health testing? Tests, costs, and ages you do them at? I have heard that health testing is expensive and neos are probably one of the worst breeds not to health test with. Maybe that would get them thinking on the cost...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ya know, your always going to find "Those People" who think they are doing the world a favor by breeding their dog (s) ! Which we all know is a total mistake when you know nothing about what you are doing! Right here in my area, I have talked a couple times about the Rotty that is not neutered yet! I hope these folk do not at all intend to breed this one! He is very aggressive and is chewing thorough their wood fence ugh! I, most likely, would have said what you said maybe a few explicit's) and added they should look at shelters and see the amount of unwanted poor pups that won't makes it another week. They need to open their eyes to what they are getting involved in (bad breeding)! So many ,many unwanted shelter pups out there! And these folk seem the type who will be adding to the shelter population without even realizing the damage they will be doing, rather than what they think will be just sweet little puppies! Sad trying to deal with some folk, not everyone's going to agree with anything said ! I am sure you will see them again! Even though I bet you really wish you never would (wink wink) Good Luck in trying to get through to them I suppose they feed pedigree also!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I actually managed to not add any profanities in there. Not until we got back to the privacy of our own car, anyways. Hahaha. Someone recently wished for the power to neuter other people's dogs with their mind... I wish I could do that. Obviously, not every dog needs to be neutered (mine are intact) but this boy definitely needs to be if only to prevent his owners from breeding him!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have come to find that when people have the mindset like these people they are most likely going to become very defensive and shut their minds off to the possibilty that they are getting great advice. I can totally understand your frustration especially when you see two people who are the two last people on earth who should be having puppies. I probably would have done the same as you walk away and think of a million things I would have liked to say. I think dog parks are a great thing we have a future one in the town next to me so I am really excited there is not one anywhere near me. It is unfortunate that a few select people will ignore or make excuses for their dog's behavior even when it is clearly ruining everyone's good time and can be a safety issue. Reminds me of the way some people are about their children's behavior it amazes me the way people allow their children to behave.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yep... it is EXACTLY the same way. I can't even count the number of times one kid has ruined the playground for my little brothers and the other kids trying to play.


----------

